

Apple developers can't generate certs... A day's work is lost. - mik4el

Apple developers can't generate certs... A day's work is lost.<p>What do you do when Apple can't generate certs for developing and distributing your apps? I had to push a deadline today... What do you guys put in contracts with regards to e.g. Apple causing you grief? It's not exactly "Force Majeure".<p>Please see:
https://discussions.apple.com/message/22163130#22163130
======
ig1
If you're relying on an external party for anything that falls in your
critical path you should schedule it for well before your deadline.

There's no reason that getting a cert needs to be left until the last minute.

------
runjake
_> What do you do when Apple can't generate certs for developing and
distributing your apps?_

Notify Apple and wait until it's fixed.

